# Looking for rats breeders for the near future!



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey, Just wondering if anyone knew of any rat breeders in New Zealand?
Thanks


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I can not say if they are good or not, Im not sure if I know them but you could try:
https://www.facebook.com/PocketPetsRatteryNZ/?fref=ts


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

